# Ideas proyecto para electronica 3



## dimmer (Ene 8, 2008)

Holaaa!
Espero que todos esten bien y que tengan un feliz año nuevo!

Les escribo porque sucede estoy en electronica 3 y me tengo que empezar un proyecto de la materia. Lo mismo con microprocesadores.

Entoncess les cuento que no tngo LA MENOR IDEA de que hacer, apenas hoy fue la primera clase y ni siquiera fue clase, fue una idea de lo que seria el curso y eso, para que tengan una idea, estos fueron algunos de los temas que dijo el profe: Amplificadores diferenciales, amplificador de instrumentacion y mmm filtros activos.

Entonces queria saber si me podian ayudar con alguna idea de un proyecto en electronica 3 y microprocesadores o una combinacion de ambas materias.

Ojala me puedan ayudar, me serviria de mucho una guia!
Gracias de antemanoo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 8, 2008)

"Electronica 3" no es suficiente referencia como para conocer tu nivel y poder sugerir algo.
Aclara un poco 
Nivel terciario, secundario ?


----------



## dimmer (Ene 8, 2008)

nivel universitario.
Un ejemplo de un proyecto que dijo el profe: una balanza dinamica que tambien segun el peso tire un voltaje d 0 a 5vol y un amperaje d 4 a 20amp, y pretende complicarlo mas.
No se si respondi tu pregunta, porque realmente no la entendi muy bien lol, cualquier otra cosa m preguntas =]


----------



## Elvic (Ene 9, 2008)

solo por mencionarte unos sin ningún tipo de detalle hee  son solo ideas


la bascula que mencionas se puede realizar con celdas de carga (galgas extenciometricas)
puedes realizar 
un control proporcional de temperatura usando el LM35 y unos cuantos AMpOP o simplemente un termometro

Un control automático de temperatura, que este entre ciertos rangos digamos unos 25 grados a 45grados usado termistores.

un indicador de nivel solo se usan AMP OP y algo que indique el nivel puede ser un buzzer que incremente su volumen en sonido o simplemente con leds.

un medidor de humedad relativa (nunca lo puede realizar jeje 8))

realizar un termómetro con un termistor (es algo dificil).
solo algunos utilizan AMP OP en configuración diferencial y en todos se usa la instrumentación electrónica ya si quieres después de instrumetar usas un ADC y metes los datos a la computadora por el puert paralelo  para procesarlo aqui en el foro hay información d como hacerlo...
suerT


----------



## dimmer (Ene 9, 2008)

gracias por las ideas elvic! las conversare con mi compañero a ver que piensa! ese del termometro suena como que le podria gustar a mi profesor lol! si alguien tiene mas ideas que sigan aportando please =D! gracias a todos iwal!


----------



## pepechip (Ene 9, 2008)

Hola.
Puedes hacer algo novedoso, con un 16f84 puedes hacer un comprobador de transistores, de modo que conectando las patillas del transistor de cualquier forma, el pic a traves de un display te muestre donde esta la base, colector, emisor y ademas te diga si es NPN o PNP. Incluso este circuito pueda servir tanbien para comprobar mosfet, tiristores, triac. 
Tu le metes cualquier componente y te dice lo que es, y donde estan sus terminales.

saludos


----------



## dimmer (Ene 9, 2008)

me parece excelente pepechip! puedes decirme alguna idea de como hacerlo? porque ando un poco perdida y no tengo ni idea de como hacerlo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2008)

Lo de la balanza (Que te sugirieron) es un dinamometro electrico, logras un equilibrio con un electroiman sosteniendo (Levitando) el peso incognita, midiendo la corriente necesaria para lograr el equilibrio en suspencion, relacionas esta en forma directa al peso.
Se puede confeccionar facilmente con un motor lineal de disco rigido y un PIC que aplique la corriente, mida el equilibrio en suspension y presente el resultado directamente como peso.

Respecto a la pregunta, recuerda que este es un foro internacional, en tu pais "Electronica 3" tendra un significado que no necesariamente sera el mismo que en el mio, por eso la consulta.


----------



## pepechip (Ene 10, 2008)

hola 
en principio el esquema seria este:
Tendras que ir generando todas las combinaciones posibles.
En el caso de un transistor NPN:
salida negativa  directa al emisor. 
salida positiva a traves de una resistencia a colector.
salida positiva a traves de una resistencia a base
entrada mides la tension en colector. devera ser 0
entrada mides la tension de base. devera ser 0

vuelves a realizar otra comprobacion pero esta vez a la base le aplicas negativo
entonces en base seguiras teniendo negativo
y en colector tendras positivo.

deveras de generar secuencias para distintos componentes y para distinta situacion de los pines.

El programa para este circuito tiene un rato de faena. Suerte


----------



## dimmer (Ene 11, 2008)

muchisimas gracias a todos! mi companero y yo nos decidimos por el comprobador de transistores y la balanza dinamica estamos viendo si los materiales estan! gracias de nuevo por la ayuda! ese diseno nos ayudo mucho pepechip! y fogonazo, gracias por la guia!


----------



## Elvic (Ene 11, 2008)

hola a todos

En  principio parece muy bueno y basatente novedoso  lo que  propone pepechip.

Aunque solo por comentar y eso creo si me equivoco que me corrijan.

Creo que esta basando el funcionamiento de este dispositivo solo en la forma de conmutación de un transistor, pues solo hace entrar en corte o saturacion y creo que esto no es "suficiente" para determinar el tipo de transistor, ademas la forma de polarización no es simplemente aplicar 1 o 0 (5v o 0v) requieres calcular las resistencia con la cual lo polarizaras,y solo podrás utilizar la configuarcion de emisor común, por la forma en que explica el circuito(cosa que no debería ser pues el dispositivo debe ser capas de determina por si solo) .
ahora parque determine que si es un mosfet o un triac etc la forma de funcionar no son en nada parecidas y requerirás cambiar el diseño...
en caso de que si se pueda hacer y que este equivocado (sin mencionar el código para programar el pic como bien lo menciona también pepechip va ser muy complicado) que posten la manera de como se resolverían esos detalles por favor.. 

pero aclaro la idea si me parece muy buena el detalle es implementarla.


----------



## pepechip (Ene 11, 2008)

Hola. intentare explicar el funcionamiento

Voy a poner un ejemplo :

RB7 como salida a nivel bajo
RB6 indiferente
RB5 como entrada
RB4 como salida a nivel alto
RB3 como entrada 
RB2 como salida a nivel alto

Si en RB5 hay 0  y  en RB3 hay 0. Hago los siguientes cambios

RB4 como salida a nivel bajo

Si  ahora en RB5 hay 1 y en RB3 hay 0  saco la siguiente conclusión:

Se trata se un transistor *NPN*, en donde el *emisor* esta en el *1, base 2 y colector 3.*

Si no hemos obtenido estos datos es porque el transistor esta en otra posición, asi que tendremos que probar un total de 6 combinaciones.

Si ninguna de las 6 combinaciones anteriores  es correcta, tendremos que generar otras 6 combinaciones para un transistor PNP.

Luego generaremos otras 6 combinaciones para un tiristor, triac, etc


----------



## pepechip (Ene 11, 2008)

perdonar me he confundido en un dato
[/quote]Si ahora en RB5 hay 1 y en RB3 hay 0 saco la siguiente conclusión: 

lo corecto es: Si ahora en RB5 hay 0 y en RB3 hay 0 saco la siguiente conclusión:


----------



## pepechip (Ene 11, 2008)

Dios que chapuza, no atino.



> Si ahora en RB5 hay 1 y en RB3 hay 0 saco la siguiente conclusión:



 Correcto: Si ahora en *RB5* hay *0* y en *RB3* hay *1* saco la siguiente conclusión:


----------



## Elvic (Ene 14, 2008)

voy a tratar de ver como es el funcionamiento... pues es que ahora si ya se me puso difícil ops:  
tengo que investigar un poquito mas porque no capto jeje, aunque, entendiendo tu explicación 
 anterior pepechip, creo que se despejaran mis dudas.

bueno es que siempre hay que aprender y este si me pareció muy bueno para dedicarle algo de tiempo...

gracias por la respuesta...

suerT


----------

